# A focus on brewed



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Well, I've been waiting for the tiles to be done before I put a picture of my corner up but looks like it may be a while so here we go, and excuse the state of the walls at the moment.

I prefer my brewed to espresso, hence the cheap £10 gumtree espresso machine (for when the feeling for one strikes)

As you can see I have my chemex, French press and the aeropress, my wilfa grinder takes care of all my needs for brewed, not great for espresso I don't think (never used an expensive grinder) but it does me fine for what I need, for now, which can also be said for the espresso machine.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just a suggestion, but have you thought about changing the plug sockets over to brushed metal ones?

I did in our last house and felt it transformed the look. Some of the plug points had faded and looked different. Didnt cost much either.

I think it would go well with your coffee equipment


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

My friend who is an electrician offshore with me is changing them all to brushed black nickel once the tiles are up @Jumbo Ratty


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice, and glad to hear it

I did my own and managed not to kill myself or blow the house up, which was a bonus.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Haha. Well when I was removing the tiles the other day I unscrewed a couple and was taking the tiles off around them. It then occurred to me so I called a mate who's an electrician too and said if I'm taking tiles off the wall from behind the sockets with a metal chisel should I turn the power off. He wasn't impressed haha


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Do you have a preferred method for brewed @James811?

I have an aeropress but i am interesred in trying other methods.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks neat!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Not really @Robbo

I tend to drink more coffee type coffees (excuse the really dumb way of putting it) such as rave signature etc in the aeropress, and fruitier jazzy coffees like Ethiopians etc in the chemex as it makes a lighter bodied cup which lends itself well to tasting the fruitier notes of those coffees.

That's not to say they won't work well in other brew methods. Just that it seems to work the best for those for me.

The french press doesn't get used too much although today it was having a good run haha!


----------

